# Beretta PX4 storm subcompact or Sig Sauer P239



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

I like both guns but dont know what one to choose, my Christmas money is burning a hole in my pocket


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

I vote for the PX4SC.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

I like the Beretta over the Sig in this case. I found the 239 to be a bit nose heavy. A personal thing, it may not feel that way to you.
Eli


----------



## stormbringer (Jan 1, 2011)

I've handled and shot both, I own the PX4 in .40 now. Sigs are great guns but for me the PX4 handles better and costs less. I recommend it.


----------



## Fdesantis3 (Jul 3, 2010)

I have the Sig P239 in .40 s/w and love it. I wanted a concealable gun so I liked the single stack, and it's very easy to carry (strong side hip for me). I test fired the 9 mm too, but opted for the .40 because the felt recoil was not too much to handle. Love the all metal guns. It's a very accurate gun. I've never shot the Storm so I can't really compare, but I can tell you that the Sig p239 is a great choice.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I love my Sigs,

But I think the Beretta PX4 SC is fantastic too.










Shots well, has a good trigger and very concealable.

:smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I am a Beretta nut. I love the 92FS, and the fullsize PX4 is nice. But I don't care for the feel of the PX4 sub compact. I also don't care for the Sig 239 much either.

I'd throw out something else... The HK P2000. It's close to the size of the Sig. It is a great polymer handgun. I used to prefer theP99, but now I think the HK P2000 9mm in DA/SA is my favorite polymer handgun.


----------



## Izzy4700 (Jun 4, 2010)

Beretta! The Sig 239 is too big for a single stack 9mm.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 Shipwreck

I like the full size better than the subcompact.

I understand that Beretta has just started delivering PX4 Compact.

Is that true - have you shot it?

:smt1099


----------

